# Another new member TTOC



## mrblonde (Feb 2, 2011)

hi after much confusion and paypal problems (all my side i must add account had been put on hold as hadnt used it in a while)

finally i have joined the TTOC :lol: 

could someone please tell me how to get all my access to market place and also pm other members and finally get my sig strip up.

thanks

Mark


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Have you received Email giving your membership number, if so follow these instruction & I will remind Admin to allow access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
Hoggy.


----------



## mrblonde (Feb 2, 2011)

Hoggy,

i had an email to give me confirmation the number on that is 5354.

is that it? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No but as soon as Val stops looking at every shop in the Metrocentre I ll sort it for you

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## mrblonde (Feb 2, 2011)

nice one retail therapy 

thanks


----------



## mrblonde (Feb 2, 2011)

have i applied the sig right?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sig is correct buddy 

Welcome to the TTOC  

Paul


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome to the fold Mark.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome Mark. I hope your new brakes mean you'll be stopping with us for a long time! 

Ooh that was corney


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Welcome :wink:


----------



## LouLou (Jul 10, 2011)

I became a member today too.... Hope I've done it right


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

LouLou said:


> I became a member today too.... Hope I've done it right


looks good to me  Welcome to the club


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome to the TTOC to all new members!!!


----------

